# Alternative model for 'Ragnar Blackmane'



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Any ideas? I hate the current model, so I was thinking of using this one instead. Although, it may be too far chaos to convert.

Anyone else have alt. model suggestions?


http://arena-deathmatch.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=558&f=30


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

Is That the real model because im stuck why you can't Like it


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Er, wait for the new one to come out?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Just re-model your own Ragnar- all he needs is a frostblade, bolt pistol and lots of wolfy adornments... steal the weapon off the current ragnar model and all you need is either a decent looking SW model that you can add it to or GS some added wolfy equipment onto a standard marine.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry Crimzzen i can't follow you link (i'm at work. stupid filters), but if you wait with Winterous you might be waiting a while because there isn't going to be a new model for the forseeable future.


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

i think possibly converting lukas the trickster, ditch the pistol, claw and head, and you have yourself a good base for a ragnar


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:*&sa=N&start=20&um=1


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Winterous said:


> Er, wait for the new one to come out?


have fun waiting for something thats not gonna happen.

I'll stick to the current one, theres absolutely nothing wrong with it, and as I said in another thread similar to this, considering how GW has been sculpting recent models, I would hate to see them redo it as it would be crap


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Use Mephiston.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

@ Stella: can't say i'm a big fan of the current Ragnar. there's nothing wrong with it per se, but it has aged and is looking very flat.

conversely the new Njal Stormcaller is an amazing model and it (thankfully) replaced one of the worst. the old Njal wasn't poorly detailed or anything, but he was horribly posed and his ridiculous looking crow was just embarrassing to look at.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Be creative, in the near furure i will be doing a conversion using a greenstuff head(you could use of the long haired SW heads) on an SM commander body with some pelts and wolf "Bling". The best thing about the Ragnar model is the hilt of the Frost blade, but that can be replicated with some imagination


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

admiraldick said:


> @ Stella: can't say i'm a big fan of the current Ragnar. there's nothing wrong with it per se, but it has aged and is looking very flat.
> 
> conversely the new Njal Stormcaller is an amazing model and it (thankfully) replaced one of the worst. the old Njal wasn't poorly detailed or anything, but he was horribly posed and his ridiculous looking crow was just embarrassing to look at.


yeah, now he just looks fat


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Er, wait for the new one to come out?


As far as I know, there isn't one coming out in the foreseeable future.



Tim/Steve said:


> Just re-model your own Ragnar- all he needs is a frostblade, bolt pistol and lots of wolfy adornments... steal the weapon off the current ragnar model and all you need is either a decent looking SW model that you can add it to or GS some added wolfy equipment onto a standard marine.


The problem with this I find is usually they end up blending into your other SM models... But it is an option.



Stella Cadente said:


> have fun waiting for something thats not gonna happen.
> 
> I'll stick to the current one, theres absolutely nothing wrong with it, and as I said in another thread similar to this, considering how GW has been sculpting recent models, I would hate to see them redo it as it would be crap


I disagree, I find the current model to have a very lackluster pose and face.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> yeah, now he just looks fat


And what's wrong with that?
They are _Vikings_ after all.

It's a great model through and through.



Crimzzen said:


> I disagree, I find the current model to have a very lackluster pose and face.


Yeah, most of the old characters were a one-piece metal chunk, leading to some very static and boring poses.
With an awful lot of hacking up and reposing, he could look good (ditching his awful gun though), but he's kinda boring, and probably small.

Frankly the model is perfectly fine (again, except for his gun), but the pose is crap and would be damn hard to convert.


----------

